
Enabling of Ad Blocking in Apple’s iOS 9 Prompts Backlash - santaclaus
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/19/technology/apple-ios-9s-enabling-of-ad-blocking-prompts-backlash.html
======
ratfacemcgee
Actually asking a genuine question here, do you feel that the fear and hate
that web publishers feel towards ad-blocking is comparable to the Luddite
movement?

